# Face wall that got a LOT of screams



## luvme7874 (Aug 12, 2008)

Unfortunately, I am not so good at taking the time to take pictures. We tried to have someone with a video camera come in and tape our haunt last year, but she must have been smoking something because although she walked through with the video camera on, there was nothing on the tape when we went to view it the next day&#8230;so sorry for the lack of pics.

Last year we bought two dozen of these masks:

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...cessProductsCatalog&sd=Design+Your+Own!+Masks

You are supposed to decorate them, but I thought they looked vapid and creepy just the way they were. They also glowed perfectly in the black light.

I hung a black sheet from the ceiling in a place where there was room for a person to comfortably stand behind it (in this case it was my sister). We sewed 23 of the masks randomly onto the sheet but left a blank spot just in the right place for my sister's head to fit. We then cut the sheet from the bottom in a straight line just to that spot. My sister put on the last mask that we did not sew onto the sheet and stood behind it with her face through the sheet, holding it closed right under her face with her hands. With the strobe going and the black light you could not see the slit in the sheet at all. As kids walked by, they just thought it was a freaky wall with faces on it&#8230;then my sister jumped out and screamed! The kids went running and screaming. It was a great one!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that sounds fun...
good idea


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree that those masks are creepy on their own.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great idea luvme!


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

luvme7874 said:


> Unfortunately, I am not so good at taking the time to take pictures. We tried to have someone with a video camera come in and tape our haunt last year, but she must have been smoking something because although she walked through with the video camera on, there was nothing on the tape when we went to view it the next day&#8230;


Are you sure there isn't something... SUPERNATURAL to blame? Bwahhh-haa-haa-haaa-haaaa!!!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool idea. BTW, I did the same thing with video a few years ago. Very disappointing!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice idea--lol


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great idea. We did something like that but painted the masks flourescent colours for our 3D room but haven't had anyone hide amongst the masks.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That's kinda like a twist on a dot room. I like it, it's much more original


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a white room with white masks but the masks are plaster wraps of my old students face. We would use them as molds and then discard. I kept a few hundred. You need a lot of fog in the room and egg strobes. This year I will be using the 5.1 outsiders soundtrack. I am tempted to use a blacklight strobe for the last second with some invisible red blacklight paint with some disturbing messages. My room is solid white and the exit door is almost invisible.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> I have a white room with white masks but the masks are plaster wraps of my old students face. We would use them as molds and then discard. I kept a few hundred. You need a lot of fog in the room and egg strobes. This year I will be using the 5.1 outsiders soundtrack. I am tempted to use a blacklight strobe for the last second with some invisible red blacklight paint with some disturbing messages. My room is solid white and the exit door is almost invisible.


TS I'm also using the othersiders this year. It'll be in my maze this year that will be lit by candles (LED of course) and I'm thinking about putting the masks on the ceiling directly above the candles where the majority of the light will be.


----------

